# Editieren von Bildeigenschaften



## Klausi98 (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit die Eigenschaften eines Bildes zu editieren.

Wenn ich mit der rechten Maustaste auf ein jpg gehe, dann sehe ich unter Dateiinfo jede Menge Eigenschaften. u.a. Titel, Betreff, Autor, Kategorie, Stichwörter und Kommentare.
Ich möchte nun für sehr viele Bilder mit einer Batch-Konvertierung unter Kommentare den jeweiligen Dateinamen einfügen.

Zum automatischen Neubenennen gibt es sowas ja. Aber auch für diese Eigenschaften 

Wer hat ne Idee für mich?


----------



## smileyml (30. Januar 2010)

Evenutell kann es Bridge, ACDsee oder Irfanview.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Klausi98 (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
vielen Dank für die Nachricht. Habe bei IrfanView und ACDSee schon nach der Funktion gesucht, konnte aber leider nichts finden.
Vielleicht weiß jemand noch mehr?


----------



## smileyml (30. Januar 2010)

Wie erwähnt, habe ich eben Adobe Bridge getestet.
Mankann dort die entsprechenden Eigenschaften per Stapelverarbeitung ändern, was aber dann den gleichen Inhalt zufolge hätte.

Eine Vermutung von mir wäre, da die Adobe Programme gerade für Automatisierungen gern auf Skripte zurückgreifen, ein ebensolches zu programmieren.
Hier auf die Schnelle ein Link zu einer Sammlung:
http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/exchange/index.cfm?event=productHome&exc=20

Ich gehe davon aus, das Google da eine Menge mehr parat hat.

Grüße Marco


----------

